# Black Coloring on Chihuahuas ????????



## CuddleMeChi (Apr 29, 2004)

If anybody else has a chi with black coloring or black patches can they please let me know if it is true black?????

Sophie and Moo LOOK like black and white Chis but really are Deep chocolate and White. It is not the milk chocolate color that you sometimes see in a chocolate Chihuahua but a vary deep very dark brown . Is this how most "black chihuahuas " are? Are they not really truely black? I only have had up close looks at my own and everyone else i know in person with Chi's has the tan or white ones.
By the way, they LOOK black until you have them in the sun and look again :? Sophie actually is very very dark sable and then from head to butt has a black line right down the middle of her back.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo has true black on him.............but like you said in the sun nearer his belly he has dark brown. Of course he has white and tan as you can see. His fur is changing since I got him. I think he is getting more tan in some spots and white in others.


----------



## grniz (Apr 20, 2004)

My dog Little Bit actually has black down the back of her but she is mostly fawn and white. But this weekend I went and looked at some chi babies and there were 8 all together and only one was white, one was black and white and the rest were all black and I think two of them had white blazes down their fronts.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Puck is dark brown, but my aunt's Chi, I'm sure, was VERY black.


----------



## Lady Cy (Apr 20, 2004)

*black chi*

OHHHHHH I wish i had my scanner working so I could send pictures of my babies. My spike is mostly black although in some places he is more of a dark brown.....and in others he is pure white


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*black Chi*

my Lady is "black" with tan and white markings however in the sun her color black has red tones in it it looks like a dark brown also. Daytona has black stripe going down his back his color is quoted as fawn & sable on his papers


----------



## ozi-chichi's (May 10, 2004)

Nini is very black. He has a white crest on his front. 
He is nearly 5 and getting what I call grey hairs around his face.
Sometimes in the sun I can see some a little red in Nini, you can see it a bit in the middle pic below. The red colour is coming from his undercoat


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Nini has such a cute face! Very good photos.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh he looks like a cute cuddly baby bear!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

My Mr. Peepers is black black too. Although, I've noticed he's growing more tan colored hair in some spots. :wink:


----------



## BABY_BEAR05 (Sep 4, 2005)

HI, I was looking on your pictures posted and i saw your dog "nini"
I am not wanting to be nosy but my dog looks EXACTLY like yours but not as much white and he is almost 2 years old...
If you get a chance can you please email me at [email protected].
Sincerly,
Samantha


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

My mom's Chis just had babies and one is a very deep brown but the others are in fact black and white. Here is a pic for you to look at.


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

Both of my chi's are black and white .. Poncho has brown around his muzzle.


----------

